# Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet....(Paragraph)



## MJGagnon

The following is the passage from a clue for a riddle-event that was left around my school. When I glanced at it, to the best of my knowledge, it is Latin. I am not quite sure what it reads as.

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetuer adipiscing elit. Donec arcu orci, posuere porttitor, viverra ac, consectetuer sed, neque. Nunc enim. Mauris molestie sapien sed metus. Quisque mauris ligula, molestie at, luctus in, euismod a, tellus. Nulla eleifend. Mauris rutrum. Vestibulum sollicitudin mollis purus. Morbi eleifend pharetra est. Etiam ut justo. Phasellus vestibulum, est non cursus pretium, augue justo lacinia nunc, pharetra
> 
> sagittis nibh felis eget mi. Nunc at massa at mi laoreet volutpat. Pellentesque quis dolor. Vestibulum ut diam class est rutrum ullamcorper. Aenean eleifend tincclassunt augue.
> 
> sagittis nibh felis eget mi. Nunc at massa at mi laoreet volutpat. Pellentesque quis dolor. Vestibulum ut diam class est rutrum ullamcorper. Aenean eleifend tincclassunt augue.
> 
> sagittis nibh felis eget mi. Nunc at massa at mi laoreet volutpat. Pellentesque quis dolor. Vestibulum ut diam class est rutrum ullamcorper. Aenean eleifend tincclassunt augue.


Also - I do realize that the second grouping is repeated twice. This is how it was written. I am not sure if there is any significance to it, but I typed it in...


----------



## alexacohen

Hello,

Some words are indeed Latin, some others aren't. It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## MJGagnon

Understand what you mean...
Now though I'd prefer not doing it, I ran it through a Online-Translator, and it came out with this:


> (The following mark- *|* -seperates what translated, and what did not.)
> 
> ~:First Paragraph:~
> |Lorem| itself pain he is |amet consectetuer| to come up to |elit.| Up to the time when bow |orci,| to lay |porttitor viverra| and |consectetuer| but , worthless. Now in fact. |Mauris| annoyance wise but fear. Each one |mauris ligula,| annoyance but, lamentation upon |euismod a,| region. |Nulla eleifend. Mauris rutrum. Vestibulum| concern soft spotless. Sickness |eleifend| a quiver is. As yet when equity. |Phasellus vestibulum ,| is not a race price |augue| equity |lacinia| now , a quiver
> 
> ~:Second Paragraph:~
> |sagittis nibh| lucky |eget mi.| Now but |massa| but |mi laoreet volutpat. Pellentesque| anyone pain. |Vestibulum| when |diam| a fleet of a hundred ships is |rutrum ullamcorper. Eneus eleifend tincclassunt augue.|


Also, a friend who is also working to solve this riddle just told me that it's a quote by some philosopher. Not sure which one. Still searching...


----------



## Flaminius

Hello MJGagnon,
Welcome to the WR fora!

...and don't be bothered to translate the text as it is gibberish (which happens to be my second native language).  Your text is a variation of lorem ipsum, a mock-up text with  a typical distribution of letters in English.  It is typically used in design samples.


----------



## MJGagnon

ARGH! Dead End!
Ok, Thank you anyway...


Dang, this Riddle may be nigh impossible to solve...
Again thank you anyway.

~MJG
*(=^<*\*>*


----------



## Anne345

Look at http://www.lipsum.com/


----------



## cyberpedant

The point of this dummy text is to relieve the reader of the distraction of meaning, so as to focus on the design qualities.


----------

